# Klover's Triplets



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

So, Klover actually kidded Easter Sunday. I just haven't had the opportunity to get decent photos. It was sunny Easter and then has poured rained non-stop. Ugh...so tired of it. In any case, Klover gave me quads, but one sadly never took a breath. So, without further ado, I have :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:

Doe:



















Buck 1:



















Buck 2:



















The second buck is very tiny but oh so adorable!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OH SO CUTE! Easter babies! What will you name them?


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute babies  Grats :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.....


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

They're all so cute! I love that second buck! Is that a moonspot on his side?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...yay!! :stars: Good girl Klover!! :hi5: Congrats to you both!!


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

You take the BEST pictures. You must have hours of training into these babies to get such perfect pictures! Way to go.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Adorable!! I love their light coloring. What are their names?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So cute congrats!!!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I just put them on the lawn and take a million photos. I have my Aussies out there with me who mind well and I have them go stand in front of the babies. It makes the babies stand at attention, staring at the dog. If they turn wrong I send a dog around them in a circle and they turn to keep their eyes on the dogs. Herding dogs rock. Lol.

The doe will be KK Snowd'n Wonderland. Alice for her barn name. The first boy is Jefferson, and the second is Ace. I looove me some gold and white kiddos.


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

Easter kids! Sooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

firelight27 said:


> I just put them on the lawn and take a million photos. I have my Aussies out there with me who mind well and I have them go stand in front of the babies. It makes the babies stand at attention, staring at the dog. If they turn wrong I send a dog around them in a circle and they turn to keep their eyes on the dogs. Herding dogs rock. Lol.


They sure do a good job. Don't ever tell them what 'real' herding dogs do or you'll give them a complex! Ha ha

"So the one herding dog says to the other herding dog; 'What kind of job do you have?' and the other says, 'I circle around a baby goat that weighs less than 3# to make sure it looks pretty'!" I'm pretty sure in Texas that this dog would get beat up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

What great pics and adorable kids ! :leap:


----------

